
The Job Title Blacklist for the Self-Employed - blasdel
http://putthingsoff.com/articles/job-title-blacklist/
======
cperciva
I generally sign emails "Founder / author", which feels a bit kludgy but is at
least somewhat clear. What titles do other HNers use (creative or otherwise)?

~~~
mahmud
Multiple phony names and email address just to give a Big Boy illusion. Works.

Cold call one day "on behalf of your VP of foo", get the details of the
contact person, wait 2 days, call as "VP of foo".

~~~
cperciva
That might work for a while, but eventually someone is going to figure you
out.

I would never work with someone who played sleazy games like that.

~~~
mahmud
I am in advertising.

~~~
cperciva
Roughly a decade ago, I had the good fortune to be present at the retirement
party of my university's Dean of Business. In the requisite speech, he
commented that the hardest term of teaching he ever had was when he had to go
from teaching "Ethics and Corporate Responsibility" to "Introduction to
Marketing" with only a 10 minute gap in between.

That said, I don't believe that working in advertising gives you a free pass
to act dishonestly. Advertising should be about making people aware of a good
product -- not deceiving them about your product's quality.

~~~
mahmud
Theory is one thing, practice another. I arrived at this after repeated trial
and error; most big advertisers will not talk to a little guy no matter what.
I do this just to crack the corporate shell and reach someone, after that
we're on first name basis.

